# اخبار و اعلانات > اعلانات سایت > خبر: شماره 4 مجله برنامه نویس منتشر شد

## vcldeveloper

با سلام،

شماره 4 مجله برنامه نویس منتشر شد. می تونید این شماره را از لینک زیر دریافت کنید:

https://barnamenevis.org/downlo...=file&id=70068

همانطور که در "سخن سردبیر" این شماره، جناب آقای عسگری عنوان کردند، از این به بعد، مجله برنامه نویس به صورت فصلنامه، در انتهای هر فصل از سال منتشر خواهد شد. شماره فعلی (شماره 4) مربوط به فصل بهار سال 1389 می باشد.

فهرست مطالب این شماره:


سخن سردبیرنگاهی به ASP 4.0ویژگی های جدید Visual C++‎ 2010آشنایی با مشاهیر دنیای نرم افزارجورچین نقطه به نقطه با استفاده از HTML5 و jQueryبهینه سازی پردازش رشته ها در VB6معرفی کتابنگاهی اجمالی بر مقابله با مهندسی معکوس کدهای NET.کوئری های کامپایل شده در LINQ to SQLساخت سیستم رتبه بندی ستاره ایی با استفاده از CSS


از همه دوستانی که در انتشار این شماره زحمت کشیدند، تشکر و قدردانی می کنم.


موفق باشید

----------

